# no reverse 95 pathfinder



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

car presented with no indication of problem working fine. Parked thursday evening no reverse friday morning, still have forward. Just installed new filter in trans (what a pain, need to drop exhaust which I did not) new fluid, started with 4 qrts. still no reverse looking for help, missing work and not a happy puppy. thanks timothy 95 nissan pathfinder 4wd xe-6cyl


----------



## ackinma (Dec 28, 2009)

Sounds like your tranny is on its way out. Some cars are VERY VERY temperamental about the type of tranny fluid. Fords want Mercon 4, GMs want Dexron, Chrysler wants ATF+4 and the cars will NOT run right if you put in the incorrect fluid type. Those generic “additives” or fluids won’t always fix the issue. 
Did you check the owner’s manual for the correct fluid type, and is that what you installed? I presume it is because drive works fine. 
If that is the case, it sounds like you’re in need of a new transmission. What did the old fluid look like? Did it smell burnt? How does the fluid in it now look? Does it smell burnt? How did the magnet in the tranny pan look when you changed the fluid? Was there a lot of material on it?


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

used right fluid, did not smell burnt, was some grit that almost looked like the screen from the filter, I'm sure it's not a happy trany 240k on it. From what i have read i got 100k more than most with same make and year who had same prob. Has been a great car with regular maint and nothing more. hate to let it go. appreciate your responding was supprised noone else chimed in


----------



## ackinma (Dec 28, 2009)

sounds like the torque converter. usually when they go they release clutch material into the transmission, which in turn fires up your transmission. This is usually identified via material on the magnet in the pan. Sounds like that is what you have. You MAY be able to "repair" it by replacing the torque converter and flushing the valve body and replacing the seals. This is basically a tranny rebuild minus replacing the clutch packs and band. it is hard to say for sure with out looking at it too though. It could also be the band. Really no way to tell without taking it apart, at which point you may as just rebuild the whole damn thing. Most tranny shops will rebuild that tranny for around 900 if you remove and reinstall yourself. 
With the miles on the vehicle, I don't think it would be worth it though.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

spect your right. not sure what you mean by magnet


----------



## ackinma (Dec 28, 2009)

In your transmission pan there should be a magnet. It is usually attached to the bottom of the pan near the drain plug. The magnet's job is to attract metallic material that would otherwise pass through the screen filter and run through the transmission. When you replace the filter by dropping the pan, the pan should be cleaned as should the magnet. 
If you notice an excessive amount of material (metallic powder or residue) attached to the magnet - that is usually a sign of a problem.
The magnet is removable so it can be cleaned. There is usually an indentation in the pan where it would be installed to keep it from moving around.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I have to ask this: Have you checked the transmission fluid level since you did the work and have run the transmission some? I'm wondering if the torque converter may have drained out some fluid during the filter change and now the fluid has been pumped back into the converter and the fluid level is low. Thanks, David


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

have not tried that thanks


----------



## brewmastr (Dec 28, 2009)

fluid is probably low, reverse needs alot more working pressure to apply the clutches, very common to have forward gears and no reverse when low on fluid, i would top up the fluid and try again.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

fluid was down some, topped it off but no love in reverse


----------

